# Dirty Washer Bottle



## dandpl (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi guys

I have an old Mercedes107 300SL which I am cleaning up for sale.......thanks for all the hints and tips..GREAT FORUM.

What is the best way to clean up the stained plastic washer bottle and radiator overflow bottle. Both somewhat spoil the engine bay at the moment.

Many thanks.

dandpl


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

If they are stained inside replace them, especially the radiator over flow it usually indicates a heat problem at some point.

As for cleaning the outsides try a degreaser


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

For cleaning inside, take it off, add a little APC and uncooked rice and then give it a good shake


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah read about that uncooked rice thing, was that on here?

I am removing my header tank soon to try it out. (its not stained just curious)


----------



## tez162003 (Jul 22, 2008)

i never thought to try rice, when i did my engine conversion my bottles were stained, they wernt expensive to replace but i knew mine had life in them yet, 

so i lobbed in some APC (or similar) and sand, yes the evil sand, and as said shake like mad, what the sand/rice does is rub against the inside walls taking the muck with it. then empty and repeat if nessessary.

If you do put anything inside the bottle be it sand or rice etc, make sure you have very thoroughly rinsed it out, as you do not want rice or sand in the cooling system thats for sure! lol


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Dishwashers are meant to be very effective too. I gave up after rice and bought a new one as the plastic was stained proper


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

I've tried so many things over the years and TBH it's easier just to buy a new one.


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Sound's daft but if you can leave it off overnight, could'nt it be soaked in daisy or even bleach??


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

diesel_dog said:


> Sound's daft but if you can leave it off overnight, could'nt it be soaked in daisy or even bleach??


I wouldn't bleach it really, could damage the bottle and could cause more problems in the long run.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

I bleached my e30 washer and header tank bottles, left them to soak over night then scrubbed with brillio pad, good wash out with water and they were MINT!


----------

